# The reluctant squirter



## bigdaddy41 (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys I luv it when a woman squirts!!!! it is one of the most exciting thing I have ever seen. My wife is a squirter. The only problem is that she hates to do it. I have a very hard time convincing her to let it flow. I would like to know if anyone else has this same problem and if so do you have any advice to help her get over her reluctantcy. I know that it feels good to her just don't know why she is reluctant.:scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I don't know what the reason is. Have you asked her? 

I don't think I squirt, but when my husband goes down on me and makes me come, the orgasm is so strong that I want him to stop. Now if he doesn't go fast, just sticks his tongue inside of my pu$$$ and swirls slowly, that can make my orgasm last really long and sweet.............Love that feeling..............

Don't know if this can help!


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

All women can squirt, though it is difficult to convince your brain that you aren't peeing.
Plus it is kind of a mess...
Squirting requires intense arousal prior to release in orgasm.
I have only been able to do it once or twice during sex and once or twice during masturbation.
I am not sure how to convince your wife to do it more. My husband would like for me to do it....but as I mentioned, I can't just squirt on demand.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

I don't think it is a goal-oriented kind of thing. either she is going to or she is not. If you are pressuring her to do it, isn't going to happen.


----------



## Just1Man (Dec 9, 2010)

The only time my wife ever came close to "squirting" is when I performed oral on her. I was on my back and she was straddling my face. She was upright on her knees facing forward so she could look down and see what I was doing. She could also grind on my face a little. This also allowed me to reach up and touch her breasts and face. She held onto the headboard for stability (I was making her light headed  ). When she reached climax I felt a fair amount of liquid run down onto my face which turned me on substantially. I think that due to her position and how excited she was that she was not able to feel or stop what was happening. She just got more aroused. When I told her what happened she apologized. I told her to never apologize for enjoying herself. That would be like a guy apologizing for ejaculating?!? "Sorry dear, didn't mean to cum on you" ?!?! Uhh, yes you did ! That is part of the sex process correct :smthumbup: ... Anyway, if you never had your girl sit on your face I do suggest you try it. If a woman likes to dominate there is nothing I can think of (short of a strapon) that puts a woman in more control. Think about it, she has you pinned down with her vagina ! How is that not totally fantastic in every way !!


----------



## chefmaster (Oct 30, 2010)

Just1Man said:


> Anyway, if you never had your girl sit on your face I do suggest you try it. If a woman likes to dominate there is nothing I can think of (short of a strapon) that puts a woman in more control. Think about it, she has you pinned down with her vagina ! How is that not totally fantastic in every way !!


:iagree:

I couldn't agree more.:toast:


----------



## az_wife (Nov 18, 2010)

I have squirted a number of times. For me it is definitely something that I enjoy doing and my orgasms are much stronger. We talked about it a few times and it was defiantly something he wanted me to do, so I just learned how. It is a great feeling!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sntdwn2ufrmhvn (May 20, 2010)

well for me it happened in my last relationship, and at first he loved it.. and i felt weird about it. honestly it just felt like i was needing to pee even tho i emptied my bladder previous to sex. but it starts getting ridiculous when you need to buy a new mattress b/c of it and you get sheets and blankets wet all the time. so for me, i'd rather not deal with it. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

az_wife said:


> I have squirted a number of times. For me it is definitely something that I enjoy doing and my orgasms are much stronger. We talked about it a few times and it was defiantly something he wanted me to do, so I just learned how. It is a great feeling!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


How did you learn to do it?...:scratchhead:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I think I have squirted too, but based on my age, it might have been I was peeing instead! HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

I just had to say thanks for this post bigdaddy. I have made myself do this (long time ago) and mentioned it to my husband on the phone (he's been deployed 7 months) he got all excited cuz he didn't know I could do it and so I went and bought us a toy so he can do it for me


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

bigdaddy41 said:


> Guys I luv it when a woman squirts!!!! it is one of the most exciting thing I have ever seen. My wife is a squirter. The only problem is that she hates to do it. I have a very hard time convincing her to let it flow. I would like to know if anyone else has this same problem and if so do you have any advice to help her get over her reluctantcy. I know that it feels good to her just don't know why she is reluctant.:scratchhead:


"Problem?" Stop pressuring her into doing it so that she trusts you want more than for her to perform some trick for you. when the trust comes, maybe so will the flow.

There is nothing less appealing than having a man pressuring you to squirt.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

I used a majic wand on my wife. She stopped me abbruply after she came a few times (in about a minute total) the said it was "too powerful" but, did not say it hurt and she got kind of wierd. Perhaps she felt like she was going to squirt.


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

bigdaddy41 said:


> Guys I luv it when a woman squirts!!!! it is one of the most exciting thing I have ever seen. My wife is a squirter. The only problem is that she hates to do it. I have a very hard time convincing her to let it flow. I would like to know if anyone else has this same problem and if so do you have any advice to help her get over her reluctantcy. I know that it feels good to her just don't know why she is reluctant.:scratchhead:


Who changes the sheets after? if it isn't you, you may have your answer.


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

Chris Taylor said:


> Who changes the sheets after? if it isn't you, you may have your answer.


lol!!!!!!!!!!:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## bigdaddy41 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for all the info guys! I think for the most part the clean up after is the problem. Not to mention the soaking of the bed and the need for a new mattress. But what a small price to pay for a mind blowing "O". I am of the belief that if it feels good and you are with the one you love then anything goes!!!!!! If she wants me clean up after all she has to do is say so. All I want is for her to fully enjoy our sex, and I know that she enjoys squirting so why not blow a load every time?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

bigdaddy41 said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! I think for the most part the clean up after is the problem. Not to mention the soaking of the bed and the need for a new mattress. But what a small price to pay for a mind blowing "O". I am of the belief that if it feels good and you are with the one you love then anything goes!!!!!! If she wants me clean up after all she has to do is say so. All I want is for her to fully enjoy our sex, and I know that she enjoys squirting so why not blow a load every time?


Why don't you put down a plastic material sheet people use for babies when you want her to have that big O? 

Then you just need to clean the sheet, no mess for the mattress.


----------



## Mrs.LonelyGal (Nov 8, 2010)

bigdaddy41 said:


> All I want is for her to fully enjoy our sex, and I know that she enjoys squirting so why not blow a load every time?


I can fully enjoy sex w/o squirting.
I can enjoy sex w/o even having an orgasam.

Just ask my husband- the amount of time and foreplay involved to get me to the squirting mode is way too much to do every time...or even every 5th time.


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

There is this wonderful modern invention called a MATTRESS PAD! They are lovely things!


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have never squirted and feel i am missing something.

That I can see myself being self-conscious about this. I have been with my H for 13 years and I will not let him go down on me unless I have trimmed and have shaven legs.


----------



## michzz (Jun 6, 2008)

marriedwithkids1 said:


> I have never squirted and feel i am missing something.
> 
> That I can see myself being self-conscious about this. I have been with my H for 13 years and I will not let him go down on me unless I have trimmed and have shaven legs.


That's how my wife is about such things. If she even thinks I'm trying to get her to squirt she gets self conscious and worrying about bedding.

But if I approach the experience in a way that she just has to react that way she forgets all about it and squirts.

Very confusing because she loves how it feels when that happens, but doesn't want to feel like a "science project" as she puts it.


----------



## marriedwithkids1 (Nov 10, 2010)

Bigdaddy, 

Perhaps you can give your wife an boddy massage complete with oils etc. you can then put towels etc before so she will not feel funny that you are actually preparing for her "big squirt" this may make her more comfortable. 

Just a thought!!!


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

I found inside her vagina what is supposed to be the G spot (about 3 inches inside towards the belly / tummy / vagina) and I have massaged it, and she does seem to reach positively does not go crazy but is that the spot I need to massage / press to bring her to squirt?


----------



## marcopoly69 (Sep 7, 2010)

Can anyone discribe the process you follow or things you need to do to be able to bring her to squirt?...thanks


----------



## Idontknownow (Sep 30, 2010)

google it Marc, lots of tutorials online.


----------



## Serena (Jan 2, 2011)

I am able to do this, but lots of times I won't let myself do it. That's because I don't want to lay in a wet spot the entire night! We have bought waterproof pads and will "prep" the bed when we have actually planned to have sex. Either using those or layers or towels lets me feel comfortable enough to do it. It does feel wonderful. I was never able to do this until I got pregnant with our first child 17 years ago. I didn't know what it was the first time that it happened and felt strange about it. Now it doesn't bother me....unless I just don't want to lay on the wet spot. It's a huge turn on for my husband. He doesn't understand though how I can keep myself from doing it at times. I don't know either. I don't know what it is that I do or don't do, but I can choose to let it happen. Just get a waterproof pad for your wife and tell her that she's not abnormal. I even spoke to my GYNO about it, and she reassured me that it was a normal thing to do, though not all women can do it. Hopefully she will let herself enjoy it with you.


----------



## baloo (May 19, 2010)

I think my W did once after a rather "vigorous" bit of oral/manual stimulation where I believe I hit upon her G-spot. I say "think" because there was more moisture than ever before, and W dashed off to the bathroom saying she suddenly needed to pee. In retrospect, she must have been on the verge of squirting.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

As others have said, it could be the mess that she is trying to avoid but she also could be uncomfortable with it because of her past experience. Young guys can be very immature and mean with things like this and girls can be self conscious. Perhaps trying to stop it is just what she's always done to avoid being a 'freak' in bed?


----------



## rider03 (Apr 7, 2009)

Ok, so if it's NOT pee, than what is it? And where is it coming from? I've never been with a squirter but I would like to one day.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

F'ing double standard! 

Sad women cannot let go for fear of being a "freak" i know liberated women will indicate how this isn't/should be so but, society, religion and/or parents have sent messages to young girls about their sexuality to make them be ashamed of this. 

I would love to see my wife break the shackles in this regard and think this is unfortunately all too common. It is great to hear women who have figured out a way to liberate inthis regard.


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

tjohnson...i think men invented being self conscious in bed so I don't see it as a double standard. A girl might fear being talked about but so does a guy (his worries...too small, too quick, can't get hard, etc, etc).


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

My GF started by teaching herself to squirt with a toy. It took a lot of mental relaxing, I think... Believing that she wasn't going to pee, in particular. When I met her, she was able to squirt consistent,y by herself. But we "worked" on me being able to make her squirt. Mostly her relaxing again. No alcohol has been consumed learning to do this. Now, I don't believe she has much control over whether she squirts or not... Haven't tested her willpower against my technique. 

We bought a liberator blanket, which is a reasonably large waterproof throw. Works great. We've also used multiple layers of towels, with mixed results. Some days I get a little carried away... 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

I am a squirter! :smthumbup:

It is the most intense orgasm and it is very rare for a woman to be able to do it. Squirting does feel like peeing, but it is not. I starting doing it when I was 24. 

I've had lovers that relish squirting and some that were disgusted. My husband likes it as long as we have a towel under me.


----------



## BigBadWolf (Nov 30, 2009)

I know this is old thread, but this will help: Do what needs to be done to prevent your woman from having to worry or be distracted that she is urinating (she is not but the worry MUST be eliminated.

Have your woman get into habit of emptying bladder before sexual engagment.

Have thick towel ready between legs.

The benefits of alcohol reducing inhibitions should not be missed 

Spend the money and stay at nice hotel. Someone else can change the sheets.


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

rider03 said:


> Ok, so if it's NOT pee, than what is it? And where is it coming from? I've never been with a squirter but I would like to one day.


I read a report that says it's coming from the bladder...BUT the liquid itself is not pee. I'll see if I can find that report. 

(akin to how precum and semen both come from the penis, yet just because they exit the same organ doesn't mean they are the same in essence)


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

couple said:


> tjohnson...i think men invented being self conscious in bed so I don't see it as a double standard. A girl might fear being talked about but so does a guy (his worries...too small, too quick, can't get hard, etc, etc).


Agree on some level. Yes men are self consious about not beinng able to perform or how they measure up 

Women (many) are inhibited that they should not like a particular thing or be overly kinky etc because on some level good girls don't still resonates. Again not in all but certainly resonates with my wife and other female posters.


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

tjohnson said:


> Agree on some level. Yes men are self consious about not beinng able to perform or how they measure up
> 
> Women (many) are inhibited that they should not like a particular thing or be overly kinky etc because on some level good girls don't still resonates. Again not in all but certainly resonates with my wife and other female posters.


Yah, it is sad that our culture/society has kind of set women up to fail in a sense. It is very difficult to be bombarded by constant images of sexy, available women that most of us can't begin to live up to, then have the dichotomy of being a good girl before you get married and a bad girl afterward. It's really hard to make that switch.

I think BigBadWolf's advice is very pertinent. A man can really help his wife grow in to her sexuality by being thoughtful, supportive, and patiently persistent.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Silhouette said:


> I read a report that says it's coming from the bladder...BUT the liquid itself is not pee. I'll see if I can find that report.
> 
> (akin to how precum and semen both come from the penis, yet just because they exit the same organ doesn't mean they are the same in essence)


It comes from the urethrea, not the bladder... That would be like saying semen comes from the bladder, which isn't correct. Different on-ramp for the orgasm highway. 

C


----------



## Irfan (Sep 12, 2013)

The best way to make her ready mentally for squirt is is that when she need to pee normally be with her in bathroom most of time when she pee ask her to sit in front of you so that you can see her peeing she will fell little shy because of your presence at that time hold her hand when she start to pee ask her few words like good girl or (what you like to say) that will relax her do that some time she will be relax after doing that some time take her on bed and start procedure of disturbing G spot when she fell urge to pee ask that word which you asked at the time when she pee in bathroom in front of you like Good Girl and she will make your bed wet and its good for her to Ejaculate it is amazing Experience for her and she will love you


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I know this is a zombie thread....I'm not responding here, I just gotta do this....(copy post above):

"The best way to make her ready mentally for squirt is is that when she need to pee normally be with her in bathroom most of time when she pee ask her to sit in front of you so that you can see her peeing she will fell little shy because of your presence at that time hold her hand when she start to pee ask her few words like good girl or (what you like to say) that will relax her do that some time she will be relax after doing that some time take her on bed and start procedure of disturbing G spot when she fell urge to pee ask that word which you asked at the time when she pee in bathroom in front of you like Good Girl and she will make your bed wet and its good for her to Ejaculate it is amazing Experience for her and she will love you"

....longest run on sentence EVER.

Oh wait! Except it doesn't actually end...there's not even a period.


----------



## jaharthur (May 25, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I know this is a zombie thread....I'm not responding here, I just gotta do this....(copy post above):
> 
> "The best way to make her ready mentally for squirt is is that when she need to pee normally be with her in bathroom most of time when she pee ask her to sit in front of you so that you can see her peeing she will fell little shy because of your presence at that time hold her hand when she start to pee ask her few words like good girl or (what you like to say) that will relax her do that some time she will be relax after doing that some time take her on bed and start procedure of disturbing G spot when she fell urge to pee ask that word which you asked at the time when she pee in bathroom in front of you like Good Girl and she will make your bed wet and its good for her to Ejaculate it is amazing Experience for her and she will love you"
> 
> ...


Nah. William Faulkner beat that many times. Here's part of the famous sentence from Absalom, Absalom:

Just exactly like father if father had known as much about it the night before I went out there as he did the day after I came back thinking Mad impotent old man who realized at last that there must be some limit even to the capabilities of a demon for doing harm, who must have seen his situation as that of the show girl, the pony, who realizes that the principle tune she prances comes not from horn and fiddle and drum but from a clock and calendar, must have seen himself as the old wornout cannon which realizes that it can deliver just one more fierce shot and crumble to dust in its own furious blast and recoil, who looked about upon the scene which was still within his scope and compass and saw son gone, vanished, more insuperable to him now than if the son were dead since now (if the son still lived) his name would be different and those to call him by it strangers, and whatever dragon's outcropping of Sutpen blood the son might sow on the body of whatever strange woman would therefore carry on the tradition, accomplish the hereditary evil and harm under another name and upon and among people who will never have heard the right one; daughter doomed to spinsterhood who had chosen spinsterhood already before there was anyone named Charles Bon since the aunt who came to succor her in bereavement and sorrow found neither but instead that calm absolutely impenetrable face between a homespun dress and sunbonnet seen before a closed door and again in a cloudy swirl of chickens while Jones was building the coffin and which she wore during the next year while the aunt lived there and the three women wove their own garments and raised their own food and cut the wood they cooked it with (excusing what help they had from Jones who lived with his granddaughter in the abandoned fishing camp with its collapsing roof and rotting porch against which the rusty scythe which Sutpen was to lend him, make him borrow to cut away the weeds from the door—at last forced him to use though not to cut weeds, at least not vegetable weeds—would lean for war years) and wore still after the aunt's indignation had swept her back to town to live on stolen garden truck and out of anonymous baskets left on her front steps at night, the three of them, the two daughters ***** and white and the aunt twelve miles away watching from her distance as the two daughters watched from theirs the old demon, the ancient varicose and despairing Faustus fling his final main now with the Creditor's hand already on his shoulder, running his little country store now for his bread and meat, haggling tediously over nickels and dimes with rapacious and poverty-stricken whites and *******, who at one time could have galloped for ten miles in any direction without crossing his own boundary, using out of his meager stock the cheap ribbons and beads and the stale violently colored candy with which even an old man can seduce a fifteen-year-old country girl, to ruin the granddaughter of his partner, this Jones—this gangling malaria-ridden white man whom he had given permission fourteen years ago to squat in the abandoned fishing camp with the year-old grandchild—Jones, partner porter and clerk who at the demon's command removed with his own hand (and maybe delivered too) from the showcase the candy beads and ribbons, measured the very cloth from which Judith (who had not been bereaved and did not mourn) helped the granddaughter to fashion a dress to walk past the lounging men in, the sidelooking and the tongues, until her increasing belly taught her embarrassment—or perhaps fear—Jones who before '62 had not even been allowed to approach the front of the house and who during the next four years got no nearer than the kitchen door and that only when he brought the game and fish and vegetables on which the seducer-to-He's wife and daughter (and Clytie too, the one remaining servant, *****, the one who would forbid him to pass the kitchen door with what he brought) depended on to keep life in them, but who now entered the house itself on the (quite frequent now) afternoons when the demon would suddenly curse the store empty of customers and lock the door and repair to the rear and in the same tone in which he used to address his orderly or even his house servants when he had them (and in which he doubtless ordered Jones to fetch from the showcase the ribbons and beads and candy) direct Jones to fetch the jug, the two of them (and Jones even sitting now who in the old days, the old dead Sunday afternoons of monotonous peace which they spent beneath the scuppernong arbor in the backyard, the demon lying in the hammock while Jones squatted against a post, rising from time to time to pour for the demon from the demijohn and the bucket of spring water which he had fetched from the spring more than a mile away then squatting again, chortling and chuckling and saying 'Sho, Mister Tawm' each time the demon paused)—the two of them drinking turn and turn about from the jug and the demon not lying down now nor even sitting but reaching after the third or second drink that old man's state of impotent and furious undefeat in which he would rise, swaying and plunging and shouting for his horse and pistols to ride single-handed into Washington and shoot Lincoln (a year or so too late here) and Sherman both, shouting, 'Kill them! Shoot them down like the dogs they are!"


----------



## srvmatrix (Feb 1, 2013)

I bought my wife Fifty Shades of Grey novel and she loves it. She's now more in it and we're in our way of finding the limits 

I am trying the method I found here:

The Secret of Squirting Orgasms: How to Make Women Squirt | free sex how to videos | sex educational guides | squirting orgasm mastery | advanced sex positions | secrets of superman stamina

It does work sometimes but not always maybe my wife is a more difficult type. Also the liquid is not very much just one or two shots.


----------

